# I hate being unpopular at work....



## glamourpuss80 (Feb 2, 2012)

So, every year my work has what they call an "Employee Appreciation" party where employees get to vote on which employee best suits certain characteristics or traits. This is done like in high school fashion, with voting categories such as "nicest person" or " best team player, etc" I have worked here 3 years and have never been chosen. I feel that I am one of the nicest people here, but am not popular, due to my SA. I feel that my company actually sees this as value, and not actually a popularity contest. Although every year, it makes me feel like I am not valued. Do any of your company's do this? Sorry, just need to vent..


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No. I wouldn't want to be popular anyway.


----------



## VivienL (Mar 2, 2014)

Your company needs to stop this popularity contest and reward on merit (ex. took no sick days, top sales, etc). I'm surprised your company's HR department allows this. It's sounds like a pointless game. But I'm sure you're the nicest. :clap


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

ever u studied matches ????


----------

